#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Киев, 23–24 марта, чай/кофе/...

## Alex

Дорогие друзья!

Есть идея на этих выходных встретиться где-нибудь в городе, попить кофе/чаю/(могут быть и другие варианты), пообщаться. Если кому интересно — пишите сюда или в личку.

----------


## Лидия

Я мысленно с вами!!! Эх, мне бы сюда хоть парочку буддистов...) Чтобы я с ними прогуливалась и общалась)

----------


## Лидия

Кстати, а в Одессе есть буддийский храм? Кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Vega

> Кстати, а в Одессе есть буддийский храм? Кто-нибудь знает?


нет.

----------

